#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Ερώτηση για ευθύνη επιβλέποντα μηχανικού

## castor_troy

Καλησπέρα,
Επειδή είμαι πρώτη φορά επιβλέποντας μηχανικός, μήπως μπορείτε να μου λύσετε κάποιες απορίες:


 Είμαι επιβλέποντας μηχανικός σε μια οικοδομική άδεια ενός *Δημόσιου* κτιριακού έργου που βγήκε τον *Ιανουάριο του 2011*.
 Το έργο έχει τελειώσει και έχω κάνει τεχνική έκθεση αποπεράτωσης και  τις υπευθυνες δηλώσεις για την ηλεκτροδότηση. Δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα  παραλαβή από το Δημόσιο και δεν έχει δοθεί προς χρήση.Έχει περάσει  ελεγκτής δόμησης. Πλέον δεν πηγαίνω στο κτίριο.
 Ήθελα να ρωτήσω πότε τελειώνει η ευθύνη μου:
 α) ως προς το σύνομο της κατασκευής? (π.χ εαν τηρήθηκαν όλοι οι κανονισμοί)
 β) ως προς την ποιότητα της κατασκευής? (π.χ. εαν τα υλικά που μπήκαν  ηταν σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές ή αν μπεί υγρασία στο υπόγειο)
 γ) ως προς θέματα ασφαλείας? (πχ. εαν βάλει ο ιδιοκτήτης ένα  ηλεκτρόλογο να αλλάξει μια πρίζα και πάθει ηλεκτροπληξία ή αν μπεί ένας  περαστικός στο χώρο και χτυπήσει?)

----------


## Xάρης

Με το άρθρο 13 του Ν.4315/14 τροποποιήθηκε το άρθρο 286 του Ποινικού Κώδικα ως εξής:
"1. Όποιος κατά την εκπόνηση μελέτης ή τη διεύθυνση ή την εκτέλεση οικοδομικού ή άλλου ανάλογου έργου ή κατεδάφισης ενεργεί παρά τους κοινώς αναγνωρισμένους τεχνικούς κανόνες, τιμωρείται: 
α) με φυλάκιση από ένα έως πέντε έτη και χρηματική ποινή αν από την πράξη μπορεί να προκύψει κίνδυνος για άνθρωπο, 
β) με κάθειρξη έως δεκαπέντε έτη αν στην περίπτωση του στοιχείου α΄ η πράξη είχε ως αποτέλεσμα τη βαριά σωματική βλάβη, 
γ) με κάθειρξη από δέκα ως δεκαπέντε έτη αν στην περίπτωση του στοιχείου α΄ η πράξη είχε ως αποτέλεσμα το θάνατο άλλου, και με κάθειρξη ισόβια ή πρόσκαιρη από δεκαπέντε έως είκοσι έτη αν είχε ως αποτέλεσμα το θάνατο μεγάλου αριθμού ανθρώπων.
2. Όποιος στις περιπτώσεις της προηγούμενης παραγράφου παραβιάζει από αμέλεια τους κοινώς αναγνωρισμένους τεχνικούς κανόνες ή προκαλεί από αμέλεια τη δυνατότητα κινδύνου τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση έως δύο έτη ή χρηματική ποινή.

3. Η παραγραφή των εγκλημάτων της παραγράφου 1 στοιχεία β΄ και γ΄ αρχίζει από την επέλευση του θανάτου
ή της βαριάς σωματικής βλάβης και πάντως δεν μπορεί να υπερβεί τα είκοσι πέντε (25) έτη από την παραβίαση
των κανόνων."

Αν το έργο δεν έχει ακόμα παραληφθεί, θεωρώ ότι ο υπεύθυνος σύμφωνα με το ΣΑΥ-ΦΑΥ εξακολουθεί να είναι υπεύθυνος μέχρι την παραλαβή. Εκτός εάν  παραιτηθεί.

----------

